# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Silverlight >  طراحی سایت با SilverLight

## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام دوستان. تاجایی که میدونم برای استفاده از WPF در طراحی سایت باید از  Silverlight استفاده کنیم( اگر اشتباه نکنم). مشکلی در این رابطه وجود ندارد؟
آیا با ASp.net ارتباط داره و میشه تمامی قابلیتهای net. رو در اون استفاده کرد؟
ممنون.

----------


## kimiask

چگونه می توان وارد محیط wpf یا sillverlight شد؟

----------


## hamidinejad

اگر کسی بلده به ما هم بگه شدیدا نیاز داریم؟

----------


## Mohsen_Fotouhi

> اگر کسی بلده به ما هم بگه شدیدا نیاز داریم؟


 
شما برای استفاده از SilverLIght در محیط VS باید از سایت مایکروسافت silverlight SDk و 

SilverLightTools For VS رو دانلود کنید البته باید ADSL داشته باشید حجمش زیاده

موفق باشید

----------


## omidameri

م یکی درست بگه چی هست چجوری کار می کنه

----------


## majid325

WPF نسل جدید UI در .NET هست که با به خدمت گرفتن یک فایل XAML و استفاده از یک Class دست برنامه نویس رو برای جدا کردن منطق UI و View UI باز کرده که که این خودش موجب به وجود امدن مدلهایی جهت هماهنگ کردن data و View میشه و به همین مواردی که گفتم ختم نمیشه :
1-اینکه برای به تصویر کشیدن UI به چه صورت از منابع استفاده میکنه...
2-استفاده از Direct X...
3-ایجاد انعطاف در کار با گرافیک برای برنامه نویس...
4-رابطه data و View
و....
مواردی است ک به نوعی ضامن باز کردن پایی Xaml  در بین برنامه نویسان هست.
حالا SilverLight  همان Xaml برای وب هست با محدودیت های نسبت به Win هاو به نوعی یک  پلاگین غیر وابسته به مرورگر و پلت فرم برای وب است.

----------


## mahtabbb

کسی جایی و میشناسه که آموزش بدهن ؟؟

----------


## majid325

> کسی جایی و میشناسه که آموزش بدهن ؟؟


اتفاقا جدیدا یه دوره پیشرفته وب آموزشگاه تحلیل داده ها (همین آموزشگاهی که با سایت مرتبط هست) داره برگزار میکنه که این مبحث رو هم داره.


*در ضمن در هنگام فرستادن پست به عنوان تاپیک هم توجه کنید .*

----------


## farnazparto

salam 
lmanam mikham tarahi site konam baraye yek dabirestab ba silverlight va zaban java ki mitone mano komak kone
mail man: farnazparto@gmail.com

----------


## araz_pashazadeh

با عرض سلام وخسته نباشید خدمت دوستان
من نمدتونم لینک دتنلود رو پیدا کنم
ممنون میشم اگه لینک دانلود سیلورلایت برام بزارین

----------


## Amir 2010a

Microsoft® Silverlight™ 3 Tools for Visual Studio 2008 SP1
سیلورلایت برای ویژوال استودیو 2008 SP1 رو در لینک زیر -32 مگابایت



http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/e...displayLang=en


http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/e...displayLang=en

----------


## farnazparto

> چگونه می توان وارد محیط wpf یا sillverlight شد؟


به راحتی با تهیه vs2010که که در آن سیلور لایت 3 موجود است و سیلور لایت 4 را از اینترنت به صورت رایگان دانلود کنید میتوانید محیط سیلورلایت رو ببینید موفق باشید

----------


## sia_2007

دوستان؛ طراحی Silverlight با ویژوال استدیو 2008 زحمت زیادی دارد.
شما اول Visual Studio 2010 رو نصب کنید.
بعدش Silverlight 4 Tools رو دانلود و نصب کنید.
با این هم Silverlight و هم WCF RIA رو دارید.
بعدش برای این که بتونید Debug رو تو سطح کلاینت داشته باشین؛ باید Silverlight Developer رو نصب کنید.
این نسخه ی Silverlight Engine مخصوص Developer هاست.
بعدش اگه رفتید تو سایتی که نسخه ی Engine جدیدتری رو از شما درخواست کرد تا کار کنه؛ اون رو نصب نکنین که امکان Debug رو از دست میدید.
XAML Intellisence رو هم از Visual Studio Gallery دانلود و نصب کنید.
تمومه حالا شروع کنین.
با توجه به این که من پایان نامه دانشجوییم رو با Silverlight نوشتم؛ مسئله زیر رو متوجه شدم.
1- بهترین راه کار با دیتا ADO.Net Entity Framework هستش.
2- پیاده سازی REST خیلی برای این مورد سخت هستش؛ و بهتره از WCF استفاده کنین.
3- باید سرویستون رو به بهترین نحو پیاده سازی کنین؛ چون اصلی ترین و مهم ترین فاکتور تو این زمینه است.
من فرصت این که آموزش بگذارم ندارم؛ اما اگه کسی سوالی داشت؛ در حد توانم جواب میدم؛
هر کدوم از دوستان که سوال دارند؛ پیام بفرستند؛ من متن سوالشون و جوابم رو در همین تاپیک کپی میکنم.
چون چند وقت یک بار میتونم سر بزنم؛ و وقتی دیدم یه هم چین تاپیکی بالای 1000 نفر بازدید کننده داشته؛ واقعا دلم نیومد براش وقت صرف نکنم.

----------


## sia_2007

دوستانی که میخوان موفق شوند؛ وقتشون رو روی Entity Framework و WCF بذارن

----------


## taghvajou

> سلام دوستان. تاجایی که میدونم برای استفاده از WPF در طراحی سایت باید از  Silverlight استفاده کنیم( اگر اشتباه نکنم). مشکلی در این رابطه وجود ندارد؟
> آیا با ASP.NET ارتباط داره و میشه تمامی قابلیتهای net. رو در اون استفاده کرد؟
> ممنون.


سلام به همه
حناب صادقیان! قضیه برعکسه! در واقع این سیلورلایته که نسخه اقتباس یافته و سبک شده از wpf. 
تو سیلورلایت هم مثل دبیلیو پی اف دات نت داریم ولی کوچیکتر. یعنی تو wpf همه ی دات نت فریم ورک هست ولی تو سیلورلایت فقط نیم اسپیسهای عمومی و پرکاربرد در اختیارمونه!

تعامل asp.net با سیلور رو با مثال رابطه asp.net با فلش تداعی میشه کرد. یعنی اینکه سیلور هم یه کنترل تو شکم اون. همین!

----------


## hasan1896

میشه سیلورلایت 4 رو با vs2008 بکار برد یا باید vs2010 داشته باشم؟؟؟ اگه میشه لطفا توضیح بدید. :چشمک:

----------


## taghvajou

سلام به همه
متاسفانه باید حتما از 2010 استفاده کرد. شما ویژوال استودیوی اولتیمیت رو سایت خود مایکروسافت دانلود کنین من براتون سریال میدم.

----------


## sia_2007

سیلور مثل فلش تو شکم ASP.Net نیست
نه تا زمانی که میشه متدهای JS رو از توی Silverlight اجرا کرد
یا رویدادهای المانهای HTML رو با Silverlight هندل کرد
یا این که یه متد Silverlight رو با JS اجرا کرد
فکر نمیکنم فلش این قابلیتها رو داشته باشه

----------


## hasan1896

> سلام به همه
> متاسفانه باید حتما از 2010 استفاده کرد. شما ویژوال استودیوی اولتیمیت رو سایت خود مایکروسافت دانلود کنین من براتون سریال میدم.


ممنون دوست عزیز از اینکه جواب دادی من الان دارم از سایت vatandownload نسخه ultimate رو دانلود میکنم یعنی اون هم سریال میخاد؟ توی سایتی که ازش دانلود میکنم چیزی نگفته بود!!!

----------


## shgroup

> ممنون دوست عزیز از اینکه جواب دادی من الان دارم از سایت vatandownload نسخه ultimate رو دانلود میکنم یعنی اون هم سریال میخاد؟ توی سایتی که ازش دانلود میکنم چیزی نگفته بود!!!


دوست عزیز از هر کجا که دانلود کرده باشید باید سریال منحصر به فردی که برای هر سیستم متفاوت است را در هنگام نصب ویژوال استودیو 2010 وارد کنید. برای گرفتن این شماره سریال ، با باز کردن لینکی که در هنگام نصب ظاهر می شود و باید آن را با اتصال به اینترنت باز کنید ، یک شماره سریال که منحصر کامپیوتر شماست داده می شود و باید آن را دریافت نمایید تا نصب برنامه انجام شود.

----------


## dariushzamani85

سلام 
شما برای یادگیری در مورد سیلورلایت و دبلیو پی اف و ابزارهای آنها مثلا اکسپرشن بلند و دیزاین و وب به وبلاگ من به آدرس زیر یک سری بزنید اگر آموزش حضوری خواستید پیغام بگذارید من معرف کنم 


http://zamani2010.mihanblog.com/

----------


## mohsen.r

http://www.silverlight.net/getstarted/

----------


## taghvajou

این آخری رو غیب گفتی! :قهقهه:

----------

